# King of the Nerds



## MetalDaze (Jan 2, 2013)

Saw a commercial for this last night. One nerd to rule them all


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 2, 2013)

I blame 'The Big Bang Theory'


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 2, 2013)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I blame 'The Big Bang Theory'


Playing Super Mario 64 on a poorly coded N64 EMULATOR LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOL


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## MFB (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't wait for this whole fucking "nerds are cool" trend to pass, because it's annoying as shit

Big Bang Theory is terrible
Geek Dating is terrible (not sure if still around)
Playing "classic games" don't make you a gamer or vintage

Fucking, stop it


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm gonna guess that MFB is just bitter that, like me, he is out of high school before nerds were cool.  Dang my birthdate!!


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 3, 2013)

MFB said:


> Playing "classic games" don't make you a gamer


wut


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> wut



Sorry, should'v said a "hardcore gamer." Oh you've played Space Invaders? Big fucking deal, so have millions of others. You made it to level two in Asteroids? Nobody cares unless it's your second time playing.


----------



## -42- (Jan 3, 2013)

I said this last night on facebook but it's pretty pertinent here.

As much as I enjoy poking fun at geek culture I think it's pretty cool that people can be open about their love for sci-fi, fantasy, comics, tabletop gaming and all that junk without getting stuffed in lockers or facing crippling social isolation.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 5, 2013)

-42- said:


> I said this last night on facebook but it's pretty pertinent here.
> 
> As much as I enjoy poking fun at geek culture I think it's pretty cool that people can be open about their love for sci-fi, fantasy, comics, tabletop gaming and all that junk without getting stuffed in lockers or facing crippling social isolation.



So after watching the trailer I see it in the other light. You are tossing these people out there so 'normal' folks can have a chuckle at how bizarre they are. Not an embrace of culture, but a organized 'freak show' if you will. 

My record = never been stuffed a locker though. Take that jocks.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 5, 2013)

MFB said:


> *Big Bang Theory is terrible*





MFB said:


> *Big Bang Theory is terrible*





MFB said:


> *Big Bang Theory is terrible*





MFB said:


> *Big Bang Theory is terrible*




Can't say this enough. So tired of morons raving _at_ me about this show.


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 5, 2013)

MFB said:


> I can't wait for this whole fucking "nerds are cool" trend to pass, because it's annoying as shit
> 
> Big Bang Theory is terrible
> Geek Dating is terrible (not sure if still around)
> ...


 
Exactly. I'm a true fucking nerd. I'm 39, I have a Ph.D., I collect legos, and I've been an avid gamer since I was 5. My house is literally filled to the brim with games, consoles, and arcade cabinets going back to the 70's. It's annoying as hell when people who have just jumped onto the nerd bandwagon want to talk to me about games or science when it's obvious they have no clue what they are talking about.

I've never seen Big Bang Theory, but people are always trying to get me to watch it because they think I'm smart (I'm really not). I have a bachelors in physics and a Ph.D. in mathematics and I would be able to see through their phony dialogue immediately.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2013)

Sigh. Nerds try for decades (centuries?) to gain acceptance and be considered cool. They achieve it, and decide they don't want it. 

MFB, ncfiala, what _would_ make you happy? That someone creates a show for primetime network television that shows the actual lives of nerds, with no hyperbole or fiction, and is watched by all two of you?  Or that people who play classic arcade games have a printed disclaimer saying they are neither gamers nor vintage, and in no way want to mislead anyone? Sheesh. I thought nerds were supposed to be solving third world problems, not complaining about first world ones!

p.s. ncfiala, you're not fooling anyone - you may be the brightest person on here, with that math Ph.D!

(Note: Hollowway is a nerd who feels he has scratched his way to geek status, and no longer is ashamed that he enjoyed school. He, for one, is happy about that.)


----------



## MFB (Jan 5, 2013)

Im not saying people shouldnt be proud of being a nerd, but that was part of what made bieng a nerd great! It was OUR stuff, something that we could keep in our back pocket and fuck what the haters though about it - be it comics, manga, robots, D&D, anything. But now its being put on a fucking pedestal and totted around like its cool because it's the "in" thing not because anyone actually gives a shit. I'd rather there be NO show about nerds than one that plays into every two bit stereotype we know about them along with a laugh track.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2013)

MFB said:


> Im not saying people shouldnt be proud of being a nerd, but that was part of what made bieng a nerd great! It was OUR stuff, something that we could keep in our back pocket and fuck what the haters though about it - be it comics, manga, robots, D&D, anything. But now its being put on a fucking pedestal and totted around like its cool because it's the "in" thing not because anyone actually gives a shit. I'd rather there be NO show about nerds than one that plays into every two bit stereotype we know about them along with a laugh track.



Ahhhh, I get you. Yeah, that's a good point. So basically, nerds are still getting made fun of, just in a stereotypical way on network TV. Well that sucks! FWIW I don't watch Big Band Theory, and the couple of times I've seen it I don't understand what all the fuss is about. But maybe it's mostly funny to non nerds in the way that Talladega Nights is funny to non-Nascar fans.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 6, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Ahhhh, I get you. Yeah, that's a good point. So basically, nerds are still getting made fun of, just in a stereotypical way on network TV. Well that sucks! FWIW I don't watch Big Band Theory, and the couple of times I've seen it I don't understand what all the fuss is about. But maybe it's mostly funny to non nerds in the way that Talladega Nights is funny to non-Nascar fans.



Thats exactly what I said a few posts up, btw  (just figured I'd be bitter.


----------



## Watty (Jan 6, 2013)

It sounds like a horribly awkward idea, but let's be honest....it's going to be better than whatever the fuck is going on with "reality" TV in terms of the housewives, etc. I still can't fathom why people agree to be on shows like this; you're being filmed for people to laugh at you for how you've lived your life.

And I never understood the appeal of the "nerd" moniker in social settings. I'm smart (would have been considered a nerd in high school) and I dig the hell out of Sci-Fi, Fantasy and the like. However, you'd NEVER CATCH ME DEAD raving about the latest genre-related book I read, COSPLAYing it up and going to a convention, or anything else typically attributed to being nerdy. It has it's time and place, but at some point, you've got to realize no one cares about how the character in your favorite book series saved the princess from the dragon and became the king of *insert horribly cliche name here*

On a side note, I recall seeing the pink haired chick when she first started vlogging on YouTube. Just went back and checked and it's ridiculous that she think ALL of those followers give two shits about her aside from the looks. She'll probably win because the show will inevitably have a public voting component and all of the guys watching will vote for the eye-candy, as per standard male behavior.


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 6, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Sigh. Nerds try for decades (centuries?) to gain acceptance and be considered cool. They achieve it, and decide they don't want it.
> 
> MFB, ncfiala, what _would_ make you happy? That someone creates a show for primetime network television that shows the actual lives of nerds, with no hyperbole or fiction, and is watched by all two of you?  Or that people who play classic arcade games have a printed disclaimer saying they are neither gamers nor vintage, and in no way want to mislead anyone? Sheesh. I thought nerds were supposed to be solving third world problems, not complaining about first world ones!
> 
> ...


 
I for one never tried or cared about being accepted or cool and I don't think most nerds care either. Being a nerd is about doing your own thing and not giving a fuck and that's what I've always done. I've never done something I didn't want to do because of peer pressure or because it was the cool thing. I'm 39 and I've never even drank a beer (and I don't plan to) and I didn't have sex until my wife.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 6, 2013)

^^

Missing out dude, nothing like cracking open a good beer and savoring it. I am a bit of a beer geek though . So many good ones to try out there, whenever I see something different I buy one, just because. heh


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 6, 2013)

I can see why TBS is doing this, since they're making hand over fist over Big Bang Theory reruns and see a larger market, but it is at its heart very very dumb. 

Whatever it takes to keep their pockets well-lined-enough to continue to fund Conan O'Brien (despite its thin ratings), I won't complain.


----------



## Watty (Jan 6, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> I'm 39 and I've never even drank a beer



Kudos. (Seriously, takes some dedication)



SirMyghin said:


> ^^
> 
> Missing out dude, nothing like cracking open a good beer and savoring it. I am a bit of a beer geek though . So many good ones to try out there, whenever I see something different I buy one, just because. heh



What's he missing out on? I've sampled a few sips of different beers and not cared for a one of them. I think drinking is so hyped up these days (see the above as to insight into why) that when you get to that point, you drink it and "like" it simply because you've essentially been brainwashed into wanting to. If I'm going to drink something, it's going to be because I like the flavor, not because I think I'm obligated.

If you like it, more power to you, but I personally don't see the appeal. It's either weak, piss-flavored water or carbonated dregs...

And back on topic; I see the point being made with the whole, do your own thing and not care about the opinions of others. However, as with Hipsters these days, it seems like "nerds" see other people acting on their appreciation for (insert nerdy thing here) and want to join in now that they're not alone. So, caring what other people think only applies after they've identified with a larger group of people to provide a pseudo shield from some of the backlash. That said, it is fairly difficult to be completely true to ONLY yourself without any outside influence. So few people actually achieve it and most are considered weird because of it...


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 6, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> I'm 39 and I've never even drank a beer



Does it count if I've never had a full beer because the only time I drink beer is when I'm already terribly inebriated? 


But seriously, seeing the commercial for this show, and the girl with the bright pink hair, shows exactly what's happened to the "nerd" moniker. It's become something for slutty attention whores to play around with when they put on big pairs of black plastic glasses and Tweet how much they like that new Star Wars movie, and is there another coming out.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 6, 2013)

Watty said:


> What's he missing out on? I've sampled a few sips of different beers and not cared for a one of them. I think drinking is so hyped up these days (see the above as to insight into why) that when you get to that point, you drink it and "like" it simply because you've essentially been brainwashed into wanting to. If I'm going to drink something, it's going to be because I like the flavor, not because I think I'm obligated.
> 
> If you like it, more power to you, but I personally don't see the appeal. It's either weak, piss-flavored water or carbonated dregs...



A rather crass assumption to equate having a beer with 'drinking'. I have little to no care of the effects of alcohol, because frankly they are overrated (and if one does enjoy drinking far too heavy the next day, I don't have that kind of free time). Your second paragraph goes to show you have exactly no idea what you are talking about, so I'll lay off a follow up. I'm going to leave that there and digress however.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't like nerds being cool. I've always been a nerd and I have seen people purposely being nerdy to seem cool. Wth.I also hate modern gamers. 

I had to take my brother to a Call of Duty:Black Ops 2 midnight release and I heard a bunch of douschenozzles say they were hardcore gamers.  

I have run into a lot of poser comic bookies lately too. It's getting really annoying. Easy way to tell. Ask them who Jack Kirby was.


----------



## MFB (Jan 6, 2013)

Watty said:


> And I never understood the appeal of the "nerd" moniker in social settings. I'm smart (would have been considered a nerd in high school) and I dig the hell out of Sci-Fi, Fantasy and the like. However, you'd NEVER CATCH ME DEAD raving about the latest genre-related book I read, COSPLAYing it up and going to a convention, or anything else typically attributed to being nerdy. It has it's time and place, but at some point, you've got to realize no one cares about how the character in your favorite book series saved the princess from the dragon and became the king of *insert horribly cliche name here*



Which is exactly what most nerds are like - CASUAL. The ones who flaunt being a "nerd" are the ones who this show will be showing off in full force and they're all going to come off extremely awkward and set the geek culture back to the 1970's mindset for others. People will think if you do the Spock hand sign you know everything there is to know about Star Trek and immediately put your knowledge to the test, and when you say something along the lines of "I'm just a casual fan" (or even, "I'm not referencing ST") they'll think you're just faking. Cosplayers are either casual or super-hardcore but even the most hardcore of 'players have down time between cons and such so they act like - NORMAL HUMAN BEINGS!  The only cosplayers who are in character all the time are the ones with mental disorders preventing them from separating reality from fantasy. Do you look like Nightwing at Comic-Con? Sort of, and we'll give you your moment random fan #3,514,785 but should you stay in that costume year round believing yourself to be Dick Grayson? God no.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm watching it right now. The contestants are annoying, but the show is actually set up well.

They're playing large scale chess, with a gladiator chopping the pieces heads off in a red confetti mess.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 19, 2013)

Meh. I don't consider myself a "nerd", but I certainly do nerdy things. I'm 27 and have been bonkers for video games since I was 3. Long before I became a musician, I had considered becoming a game tester/developer but realized I'm terrible with math. I'm pretty behind on science as well, but I do love it and want to understand it better. I don't like much anime, but I have taken a liking to Ranma (for obvious reasons)
I like playing magic the gathering, but since I never have anyone to play against, I pretty much never play anymore. I spend a lot of time with my cousin who literally is the biggest Xmen nerd I've ever met. Given that I like the Xmen, I learn something new everyday. 
So yeah, I'm probably the "poser" most everyone hates. Good.


----------



## Watty (Jan 19, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> They're playing large scale chess, with a gladiator chopping the pieces heads off in a red confetti mess.



I don't see how that's "nerdy." Our physics prof was a chess nut and regularly challenged several of us to games, all at the same time. Even the, dare I say it, popular kinds joined in. In this instance, it was all about appearances, and for that reason and others like it, I don't find chess to be inherently nerdy. Heck, I think ANYONE could get behind playing a giant chess game when there's head chopping involved.

When I think of a nerd, I think of someone who's so absorbed in math and science that they really don't pay attention to much else. Or, to put it more modern terms, someone who is absolutely obsessed with Anime/Magna/whatever name it's going by among those who care.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 19, 2013)

Watty said:


> I don't see how that's "nerdy." Our physics prof was a chess nut and regularly challenged several of us to games, all at the same time. Even the, dare I say it, popular kinds joined in. In this instance, it was all about appearances, and for that reason and others like it, I don't find chess to be inherently nerdy. Heck, I think ANYONE could get behind playing a giant chess game when there's head chopping involved.
> 
> When I think of a nerd, I think of someone who's so absorbed in math and science that they really don't pay attention to much else. Or, to put it more modern terms, someone who is absolutely obsessed with Anime/Magna/whatever name it's going by among those who care.


ok


----------



## Xaios (Jan 19, 2013)

Am I a nerd? I dunno. Do I have the credentials to be a nerd? Well, let's just say that I could hum the theme song from Star Trek: The Next Generation _before I could talk_.

I'm becoming incredibly tired of the elitist attitude that has become prevalent among older nerds, the viewpoint that if you weren't playing an Atari 2600 back in 1978 or if you didn't have a comic book collection that takes up an entire room in your house, you couldn't possibly have enough nerd cred to ever gain the acceptance of the "The True Nerds." I've loved Star Trek my whole life, yet I don't own a single piece of Trek memorabilia. I beat the original Super Mario Bros when I was 4 years old, yet I don't own a vintage NES. Does the fact that I don't have some crippling collector OCD mean I can never attain true Nerdship? According to some, even people in this very thread, it apparently does.

Also, I enjoy the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Watty (Jan 19, 2013)

A+ Sir.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 19, 2013)

I think there have been more nerd stereotypes in this thread than there are on that show.


----------

